# F7a and powered F7b



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

How do I run a powered A unit and a powered b unit digitally to pull a single train of cars?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Nothing easier with DCC...you dial both of them and then consist them...that simple.However,you need them to have similar performance (matched speed) so they don't fight eachother and that's where it gets a bit more complex...adjusting CV's to match them.You may need some help there.

Then if you start with similar engines (same brand,model,etc. that have same gear ratios and identical decoders),you may have very little adjustment (if any) to do for them to run well together.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Or Give them both the same address.....thats exactly how the MTH F7A-B units come.....runs perfect together and seperate.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What DCC system are you using to run them?


----------

